# New Redesigned Rubik's brand 2x2



## Michael Womack (Jul 23, 2012)

Look here 

https://www.rubiks.com/shop/product.php?pid=93


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 23, 2012)

No pictures of the internal mechanism... We'll have to wait for reviews to see if it's any good. I don't think it will come anywhere near to the WitTwo though...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 23, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> No pictures of the internal mechanism... We'll have to wait for reviews to see if it's any good. I don't think it will come anywhere near to the WitTwo though...



It's the same size at the standard 2x2 and it has tiles on it


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 23, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> It's the same size at the standard 2x2 and it has tiles on it



I think it may be a little bigger than usual (I think original was 4 cm). As for the tiles, I'm interested as whether the tiles are more durable than the notoriously rubbish stickers.



FlyingFingers said:


> FINALY SOMEONE NOTICED!



Or no-one else bothered to post it. Not many people check the Rubik's website now anyway.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 23, 2012)

FlyingFingers said:


> FINALY SOMEONE NOTICED!



Ya I just saw it earlier on the Rubik's webpage


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 23, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I think it may be a little bigger than usual (I think original was 4 cm). As for the tiles, I'm interested as whether the tiles are more durable than the notoriously rubbish stickers.



the standard 2x2 size is about 4.7 cm


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 23, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> the standard 2x2 size is about 4.7 cm



But the original Rubik's Pocket Cube had a 4cm length. Nowadays, I think 5cm is the main default (The WitTwo being 5.1cm). It seems Rubik wants to be a little smaller than the competition.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 23, 2012)

Get this cube. It's incredible


EDIT: People didn't get the sarcasm. See 3 posts down instead.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 23, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Get this cube. It's incredible



Elaborate. Please...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 23, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Get this cube. It's incredible



You own it?


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 23, 2012)

It was sarcasm because it's Rubik's...

I've had this cube for about 6 months now and haven't touched it since those 5 painful solves I tried when I got it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 23, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> It was sarcasm because it's Rubik's...
> 
> I've had this cube for about 6 months now and haven't touched it since those 5 painful solves I tried when I got it.



How? it just came out


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 23, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> How? it just came out



It just came out on the internet; it's probably been in UK shops for some time.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 23, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> It just came out on the internet; it's probably been in UK shops for some time.



Ok that makes more sense because 7 towns is a UK company


----------

